
AVG launches free antivirus suite as Microsoft crashes its party - dragonquest
http://venturebeat.com/2009/10/05/avg-launches-newest-free-antivirus-suite-as-microsoft-crashes-its-party/
======
rbanffy
This is a gem! It reads like a press-release...

"Now the software takes about 11 mouse clicks to install, compared to 22
before. It’s the little innovations like this that have helped the company
snag 40 percent of the worldwide free antivirus software market."

Do they even read what they paste into their articles?

And what a low standard for "innovation", BTW...

~~~
dustingetz
i know, google chrome installer took what, 2 clicks?

~~~
lurkinggrue
With a bit of innovation they can get it down to 0 clicks.

